# Glock 23



## jassie (Mar 12, 2012)

I would like some feed back on what every one thinks about a glock 23 for a primary carry weapon?

thanks all:mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Provided one takes the time to get profeicient with the .40 cal in that size platform it's a fantastic combo.

The Glock 19 & 23 are the probably the pefect carry guns, all things considered. Not too small, not too large, 15+1 in 9mm, 13+1 in .40. Hard to go wrong with them.


**Moved to the "GLOCK" subforum**


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

I love mine; it is a great balance of power and concealment. Something to keep in mind is that you can get a lone wolf barrel and shoot some cheaper 9mm ammo


----------



## kj4963 (Mar 4, 2012)

Like my 23 so far, but have only put a couple hundred rounds through it.


----------



## jassie (Mar 12, 2012)

barstoolguru said:


> I love mine; it is a great balance of power and concealment. Something to keep in mind is that you can get a lone wolf barrel and shoot some cheaper 9mm ammo


Good Idea about the lone wolf barrel, Do you need to change anything else or just drop in the barrel? The recoil spring and everything is good to go with just the barrel change? thanks


----------



## Spydesense (Jan 10, 2012)

jassie said:


> Good Idea about the lone wolf barrel, Do you need to change anything else or just drop in the barrel? The recoil spring and everything is good to go with just the barrel change? thanks


All you have to have is the barrel and 9mm magazines. If you wanted to shoot 357 Sig, all you would have to buy was the barrel...the 40 cal mag will work for 357 Sig.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

If you like the 40 S&W and a compact sized pistol then the G23 is a good EDC. Not everyone likes or can get use to the Glocks easly but for some the G23 is the best carry pistol. :mrgreen:


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

I was one of the last people I know to get on the Glock bandwagon. I hated them, though I had never fired one. I hated them for being 'plastic' and for being 'imported'. Well, about a year ago, I asked my son what he wanted for his birthday and he said '...a Glock 23 ...' so, that's what I got him. I tore it apart and cleaned it. I researched it and learned more about it and Glock in general. I ordered a titanium guide rod/spring for it, and some customized mag plates with his unit number and call sign, etc... I liked the way it felt in my hand and I was surprised at its 13+1 capacity. I bought a Tagua IWB leather holster for it and matching mag holder and saw that it concealed just fine. I took the bastard to the range, lined up the factory sights, squeezed the trigger and 14 rounds later I had a 4 inch group at 15 yards. The next day, I bought me a G23 3rd Gen, a G32 barrel (drops in to give me .357 Sig, and I bought a Lone Wolf 9mm conversion barrel and two G19 mags.... so for about $825 dollars, I essentially have 3 Glocks.... yeah, I like the 23 a lot, and you will, too.


----------



## tarmac (May 25, 2008)

Love my G23 G4, same size as the G19 with a little more power.


----------

